# HELP DSC LIGHT GOES ON AND STAYS ON HELP 540i sport automatic



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello, i have a 98 540 sport automatic, i have had a few different sets of wheels on this car so i know its probaly not the wheels, but with some sets it does get worse or when going over bumps or haveing weight in the car, the problem is the DSC, light will come and and just stay on while driving and you will have to turn the car off and leave it off for a little while, sometimes it will happen every couple miles then it will not happen for a little while, now i am running 18" stagered style 37's m parralle, 235-40-18 and 265-35-18 i feel like it has gotten a little worse now, any help would be great thanks


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Does the BRAKE and TRACTION control symbol stay on as well... if so


2 things

1 - the ABS sensors are bad (not too hard or expensive)
2 - the ABS controller is bad (HARD and EXPENSIVE)

the dealer can read the codes stored (and a competent BMW mechanic).

this happened to me... I though no big deal... I dont ose hte ABS or the Tract anyway... until the controller decided to control the wheels at different times... at highhway speeds... going under an underpass... car jerking and locking the wheels idependantly of each other... scary

GET THIS CHECKED ASAP


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello, thanks for the quick reply, i dont have any brake lights coming on and i still have the abs, it just puts the yellow dsc light on, any ideas on that


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

No, I'm sorry I do not


do you have a year of this car?


----------



## _DeeJay_ (Jun 20, 2004)

marinakorp said:


> Does the BRAKE and TRACTION control symbol stay on as well... if so
> 
> 2 things
> 
> ...


Sorry for the hijack, but what sort of price would you expect to pay to supply and fit a replacement ABS sensor. I'm currently having problems (cruise control playing up, ABS and TC lights on after 5 mins of driving (and shuddering under braking)). From what I read, it's likely to be the rear left sensor?


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

ABS sensor is not that much for the part... and not too hard to instal from what I have heard on other boards, etc...


If I were to GUESS... I would say about a 100.00 or so would take care of it... most of that being labor (figure an hour to do the WHOLE job and 30-40 in parts - maybe?)


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

I had a similar "DSC light staying lit" situation in my 528. You can have the codes read to determine exactly what is causing the fault. In my case, it was a bad steering angle sensor. Not sure of the cost to fix because luckily mine was still under warranty.



bk540sport said:


> Hello, i have a 98 540 sport automatic, i have had a few different sets of wheels on this car so i know its probaly not the wheels, but with some sets it does get worse or when going over bumps or haveing weight in the car, the problem is the DSC, light will come and and just stay on while driving and you will have to turn the car off and leave it off for a little while, sometimes it will happen every couple miles then it will not happen for a little while, now i am running 18" stagered style 37's m parralle, 235-40-18 and 265-35-18 i feel like it has gotten a little worse now, any help would be great thanks


----------

